# Lost ski on Berthoud



## Bookman3 (Mar 4, 2012)

.. So I lost a ski off Berthoud pass today. It was down Lift Gully and could be buried near the top.

It's a 09/10 Volkl Gotama w/ a brand spankin new Dynafit Radical FT12. Would be super stoked to be reconnected with it. 

Another skier suggested I ask you guys.


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

Not sure where your ski is? Go back with probes and a metal detector. I know from experience that if you wait until freeze/thaw cycles, you will be dissipointed from the damage. I will help if you can point me to the exact location. Your problem could be solved by trading those bindings for a pair of Dukes...If you mount flyfishing reels (spurs) to the back of your ski boots you will have an effective leash system for your lightweight ejection binders.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*as above*

rent a metal detector and snow shoe it in. 

the metal detector has saved me twice before.


----------



## Bookman3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Giving it a go tomorrow morning, metal detector and all. Then stopping at a fly fishing store...

Brian - if your up for a last minute dawn patrol, I'll be out there.


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

Make certain that the metal detection device has a range deeper than six inches... With the low snow pack, an inferior detector will probably find what you are looking for. A large magnet will find the ski if all else fails; you can cast the magnet and go fishing with your new reel.


----------



## Bookman3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Success!!! Found it on dawn patrol today. Dug for a few hours w/ no luck. Then on my way out I spotted the tail sticking barely an inch above the snow. (FCK YES!)

The metal detector would only reach about 4" down, but it boosted the confidence a bit when I was deciding where to dig in a massive sea of white.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad you found it. Might consider powder leashes in the future.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thats funny man. I saw a vid Bob posted of some dude doing some stuff I certainly cant do and most of the skiing world cant either, on dem der "ejection binders". I used the Dukes for a while, but I like to tour more and went to the Dynafits. Havent had a release yet. I will say the Dukes ski awesome and if I skied more inbounds, they are what I would be riding on.

Glad you found your ski man, that would have me in a panic. Maybe try some powder cords. I have never used them, but I think people who have/do would say about 8' of surveyors tape, tie it to your binder and tuck the rest up in the ankle of your pants. Even on something skied as often as Lift Gully or the Plunge, I steer clear of leashes, as they could make your ski like an anchor in a slide, but that is just my overly paranoid, scared of a slide mentality. I know, I know, they would most likely break in the force of a slide, but I wouldnt count on it. Or just dont wreck! HEHEHEHE. My old leg fx aches with karma just for lipping off.


----------

